# Fischer's bee quick



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Outstanding product!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Forum never got dull when Jim (and Bob H) were around. Don't know why Jim is no longer posting but assume there was a good reason.


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Great product, I would recommend it to anyone using fume boards.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Best stuff I've used. And I agree, I sure miss Jim's
posts. As well as BubbaBob. But life marches on.


----------

